# Engine is Dead...I mean dead dead...



## Altissan (Jan 27, 2007)

my 94 altima started making clanking noises goin down the road...it was fine when i started it up about a 1/2 hour later....went fine down the road for about 5-6miles...then it started running really rough...then died and wouldnt start...i believe i blew a piston rod...so im kinda curious...i kno that if i got new pistons the engine would be like brand new...but wat are the chances the the piston rod damaged the cylinder wall...my car was also knock pretty bad before if gave me any trouble...should i buy a new engine? or just replace the pistons?...does anyone kno an site to go to for engines? any input would help...

Thanks in Advance!

Kurtis


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

did the CEL come on or not? When was the car last tuned up?


----------



## Altissan (Jan 27, 2007)

its been goin on and off....but there was no change in its performance


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

You need to have the computer scanned to determine what is going on with you car, before you figure out what is the best approach for repairs.


----------



## Altissan (Jan 27, 2007)

im 99% sure its blown...it grinds when i try to start it


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Regardless in order to determine what is wrong with your Altima you need to have the computer scanned, regardless if the CEL is on or not. Alot of us are not going to be able to help you diagnos your problem with mentioned the engine is blown.

Frank


----------



## Altissan (Jan 27, 2007)

wat else could cause the engine to die like that?...and grind when i try to start it?...i had a few friends look at it and they said it sounds like when they blew a rod in their engine...im just kinda lost....the car was over heating before....i replaced the thermostat and it still overheated...and it has a coolant leak...the collant was full when it was over heating...sorry i didnt mention this stuff earlier its just been hecktic try to find ways to get to work and such...any help would be much appreciated...

Thanks in Advance

Kurtis


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Did you do a cylinder compression test to determine if its internal engine problems?


----------



## Altissan (Jan 27, 2007)

i havent yet...im kinda low on cash at the moment...i used a wreck to day to manually turn the engine and it sounds like metal on metal...kinda like someone "trying" to play a flute...


----------



## Machinehead131 (Apr 26, 2007)

We need more information to help diagnose what is wrong. Get some codes or something.


----------



## Altissan (Jan 27, 2007)

im sorry there just isnt a whole lot i can give you...ive done the slef diagnostics but it didnt change from when it was running before...33 34....O2 sensor and knock sensor i believe


----------



## Altima Idiot (Dec 18, 2006)

My opinion...you need to replace the engine...


----------

